# Wheelie lernen



## Cube_kid (3. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute, ich besitze ein Cube attention 2019 
und übe seid 2 Tagen den Wheelie bis jetzt komme ich immer nur 5 Meter und danach senkt sich mein Vorderrad wieder nach unten.
Was könnte ich tun um länger zu wheelen?
Oder liegt es vielleicht an der Übungszeit von 2 Tagen ?Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten.
Lg Cube_kid


----------



## StelioKontos (3. Mai 2020)

Einfach weiter üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_kid (3. Mai 2020)

Ok danke airace3


----------



## Basti138 (3. Mai 2020)

airace3 schrieb:


> Einfach weiter üben.


Mach ich seit 20 Jahren


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (3. Mai 2020)

...und nicht zu verbissen rangehen. Mehr wie 20 oder 30 min Üben pro tag bringt eher wenig. Dafür wundert man sich dann ein oder zwei Tage später dass es irgendwie doch besser läuft. Ich glaube die Synapsen, oder was auch immer im Gehirn, müssen erstmal über Nacht  umgeschaltet oder justiert werden.


----------



## Cube_kid (3. Mai 2020)

Ok danke Mauntnbaiker, ich hab jetzt täglich 2-4 std. geübt.?‍♂️


----------



## Toolkid (3. Mai 2020)

learn from the best: Ryan Leech's 30 day wheelie challange scheint noch für umsonst abrufbar zu sein.


----------



## Cube_kid (4. Mai 2020)

Jo ich schaue mal rein Toolkid danke


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2020)

übe auch nach hinten abspringen wenn mal mit bremse einfangen verkackst
wenn den schiss davor verlierst klappts erst chillig


----------



## DonArcturus (4. Mai 2020)

Es gibt viele Tipps im Netz, auf Youtube etc. Für mich hat der Tipp sehr gut funktioniert, dass man den Wheelie nicht mit zu niedrigem Gang fahren sollte. Höheren Gang wählen und dafür mit mehr Körpereinsatz mehr Gewicht nach hinten.
"Sehr gut funktioniert heiß" aber auch bei mir: jetzt erst schaffe ich 5 m ?
PS: Mir hat es tatsächlich am Meisten weitergeholfen, wenn mich ein Freund korrigiert hat. Der konnte von "Außen" Fehler erkennen, die mir nicht aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Cube_kid (4. Mai 2020)

Ok danke abspringen muss ich noch üben...
Gang nehme ich meist einen mittleren z.b. vorne 2 hinten 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (4. Mai 2020)

Deine Frage hat mich daran erinnert heute auch wieder Wheelies zu üben, schaffe aktuell max. 50m meist aber nur 10 - 20m.

Versuch am Anfang nicht nur auf die Strecke zu achten, sondern das Vorderrad konstant so hoch zu bekommen, dass du nach hinten kippst wenn du nicht abspringst. Mach das so lange bis du keine Angst mehr vorm nach hinten Kippen hast.

Dann machst du das gleiche, nur anstatt abzuspringen benutzt du die Bremse zum das Vorderrad wieder runter zu bekommen. Achte darauf die Bremse erst zu ziehen, wenn du wirklich nach hinten kippst.
Erst wenn du diesen Punkt relativ konstant erreichst kannst du die Länge deiner Wheelies wirklich verbessern.

Dann heißt es mit Hilfe von Bremse und Pedalieren den Kipppunkt zu halten. Dabei hat es mir geholfen die Bremse einfach immer schleifen und nie ganz los zu lassen.


----------



## Harry. (4. Mai 2020)

Übe bergauf. Geschwindigkeit hilft gegen seitliches kippen weil dann alles stabiler ist.
Dafür muss aber dein Bremsfinger automatisiert sein. Du musst in jeder Situation von hinten wieder nach vorne kommen können. 
Um den Bremsfinger zu automatisieren musst Du über dem Kipppunkt sein. Also so hoch, dass Du nach hinten umkippen würdest wenn du die Hinterradbremse nicht ziehst. 
Berghoch lässt sich das ein wenig umgehen, da man entsprechend beschleunigen kann und das Vorderrad am runterkommen hintern kann.
*Aber das wichtigste ist den Bremsfinger zu automatisieren!* Automatisieren heißt, dass du nicht mehr nachdenken musst.
Also treten, Vorderrad hoch und hinter dem Kipppunkt bremsen (und natürlich wieder vorne runterknallen).
Wieder hoch (weit genug) und bremsen. 
So lange bis das Bremsen sitzt!
Erst wenn das funktioniert, dann mit weniger bremsen das Vorderrad nicht runterknallen sondern versuchen dies durch wieder reintreten oben zu halten. Wenn dir das einmal gelingt schaffst du es beim nächsten mal vielleicht zwei mal usw.
Noch ein paar Punkte auf die Du achten kannst (wenn das mit dem Bremsfinger klappt).
Gute Speichenspannung, kein Nabenspiel, kein Spiel in der (verstellbaren?) Sattelstütze, mit deinem Hardtail ist es leichter als mit einem Fully, Sattel nicht zu schwammig, Hose haftet gut (ist nicht zu rutschig auf Sattel), gute Verbindung zu den Pedalen (5Tens und ordentliche Pins), Griffe sind griffig, Hinterradbremse ist gut eingebremst, gut dosierbar und wird mit nur einem Finger betätigt, Hinterradreifen gut aufgepumpt, Sattel ist in Höhe und Neigung so eingestellt dass du dich nicht zu sehr festkrallen musst,   ...

Ach ja, Arme bleiben immer gestreckt!


----------



## TheOZz (4. Mai 2020)

Grundsätzlich sind das (fast) alles gute Tips hier, der beste ist aber eindeutig der Link zu Ryan Leech. Die Wheelie Challenge ist perfekt aufgebaut und erklärt (Englischkenntnisse sind Voraussetzung). Durch eben diesen Aufbau arbeitest du dich Schritt für Schritt an den Wheelie heran, während es schwierig wird, mit all den (wie gesagt richtigen und gut gemeinten) Tips von hier , die dir gleichzeitig im Kopf herumschwirren, zu einem guten Ergebnis zu kommen. Generell sind die Tutorials von Ryan Leech das beste, was ich an Fahrtechnikunterricht kenne, wenn man übers Internet lernen will (bin selbst Techniktrainer, behaupte daher in meiner Überheblichkeit, dass ich das beurteilen kann ?)


----------



## kaliberat (4. Mai 2020)

Bin bei Ryans Anleitung im Step 5 und kann das nur bestätigen.


----------



## Basti138 (4. Mai 2020)

Es ist immer toll, wenn man jemanden zuguckt, ders kann. Das ist dann so richtig frustrierend


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2020)

ach was
Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOZz (5. Mai 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Es ist immer toll, wenn man jemanden zuguckt, ders kann. Das ist dann so richtig frustrierend


Willst du damit sagen, dass man lieber nicht von Leuten lernen sollte, die es können, wissen wovon sie reden, und das auch vermitteln können? Ist es deiner Meinung nach besser, auf gefährliches Halbwissen von Leuten zu vertrauen, die es - wenn überhaupt - gerade mal so irgendwie hinkriegen (niemand spezielles gemeint)?


----------



## Cube_kid (5. Mai 2020)

Manche meiner Freunde können den Wheelie 100m und da bin ich nicht neidisch sondern freue mich für sie und frage wie sie das machen und ob sie mir helfen könnten...


----------



## Harry. (6. Mai 2020)

Noch was: Zugstufendämpfung  (an der Gabel unten rechts der rote Knopf) ganz auf Hase stellen (ganz nach links drehen - also wenig Dämpfung beim Ausfedern - möglichst viel Rebound der Gabel).
Dadurch wird es leichter das Vorderrad hochzunehmen wenn man die Gabel etwas vorkomprimiert.
Denn *Üben besteht aus Wiederholungen* und da ist es gut ein wenig Kraft zu sparen wenn es so einfach möglich ist.


----------



## Muckal (6. Mai 2020)

Harry. schrieb:


> Noch was: Zugstufendämpfung  (an der Gabel unten rechts der rote Knopf) ganz auf Hase stellen (ganz nach links drehen - also wenig Dämpfung beim Ausfedern - möglichst viel Rebound der Gabel).
> Dadurch wird es leichter das Vorderrad hochzunehmen wenn man die Gabel etwas vorkomprimiert.
> Denn *Üben besteht aus Wiederholungen* und da ist es gut ein wenig Kraft zu sparen wenn es so einfach möglich ist.



Sorry, aber wenn dir beim Wheelie üben die Kraft ausgeht, weil deine Zugstufe zu langsam ist, dann...ja...also das kann man auch getrost sparen. Das Vorderrad kommt durch Pedaleinsatz und Gewichtsverlagerung nach oben und nicht durch eine ausfedernde Gabel.
Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber was mir gegen das seitliche Kippen hilft ist, die Augen auf ein entferntes, festes Objekt (Strassenschild z.B.) zu richten und darauf zu zufahren.
Ruhig auch versuchen im Wheelie bis zum Stand runter zu bremsen, schult das Gefühl und nimmt die Angst vorm Abstieg nach hinten.


----------



## Harry. (6. Mai 2020)

Wenn man etwas bestimmtes Üben will, dann sollte man es sich so einfach wie möglich machen um den Lernerfolg eben für diese Übung zu steigern. Natürlich unterstützt die ausfedernde Gabel! 
Wo ist denn das Problem die Zugstufe zu verstellen. Dauert Sekunden und ich kann vielleicht leichter und länger lernen (spätestens beim Manual üben wirst Du mir recht geben). 
Genauso wie ich den Sattel vielleicht 10 mal verstelle um die Richtige Höhe oder Neigung zu haben. Oder mir den passenden Gang wähle.


----------



## Muckal (6. Mai 2020)

Harry. schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas bestimmtes Üben will, dann sollte man es sich so einfach wie möglich machen um den Lernerfolg eben für diese Übung zu steigern. Natürlich unterstützt die ausfedernde Gabel!
> Wo ist denn das Problem die Zugstufe zu verstellen. Dauert Sekunden und ich kann vielleicht leichter und länger lernen (spätestens beim Manual üben wirst Du mir recht geben).
> Genauso wie ich den Sattel vielleicht 10 mal verstelle um die Richtige Höhe oder Neigung zu haben. Oder mir den passenden Gang wähle.



Es ist gar kein Problem, es ist nur unnötig (Sowohl im Allgemeinen, als auch hier im Speziellen, da der TE angibt täglich bis zu 4h zu üben).
Beim Manual hilft es tatsächlich, aber da ich den selbst kaum kann, gebe ich dazu keine Tipps.


----------



## Cube_kid (19. Mai 2020)

Ja hatte mein Handgelenk verstaucht beim einer Tour im Wald und hab 2 Wochen Pause gemacht übe jetzt wieder weiter...


----------



## bonzoo (21. Mai 2020)

Mach Dir nicht zu viel Druck! Der Wheelie braucht seine Zeit  Den Kurs von Ryan Leech finde ich auch sehr gut. Generell kann ich die Mitgliedschaft nur empfehlen, weil Ryan im Gegensatz zu den meisten YouTube Videos & Büchern das Lernen von den Skills sehr systematisch aufbaut. Ich kann übrigens den Yoga Abschnitt nur empfehlen, da hier nur die Beweglichkeit sondern auch das "Körpergefühl" geschult wird, was auch für Bike Skills nützlich ist.

Nun noch ein paar meiner Wheelie Tipps 

Ich lasse die Bremse nahezu konstant schleifen, was mir beim Modulieren hilft
Auf die Haltung (insbesondere Wirbelsäule) achten und keinen "Quasimodo" machen. Ich probiere immer die Schultern hinten zusammenzuziehen und mich entspannt eher nach hinten zu lehnen (analog Schaukelstuhl) und das Kinn nicht auf die Brust fallen zu lassen.
Lange Strecke auf dem Hinterrad sind natürlich cool, aber dafür musst du vor allem entspannt fahren. Mir hat viel geholfen, immer mal wieder mit dem Pedalieren aufzuhören, kontrollieren, ob das Vorderrad oben bleibt und dann wieder in die Pedale treten. Das hat bei mir den Gleichgewichtssinn gut geschult. Wenn mein Wheelie mies läuft, liegt's meistens daran, dass ich entweder krumm auf dem Rad sitze oder das Vorderrad zu tief ist.
Für lange Strecken lohnt es sich, wenn du später mal das Gängewechseln während des Wheelies übst... Ansonsten brauchst du für längere Strecken eine Ewigkeit.
Das fiese am Training war für mich nicht nur die eher flache Lernkurve, sondern dass ich auch immer wieder Rückschläge hatte. Tage oder Wochen, wo's einfach nur schlecht gelaufen ist und ich mich gefragt haben, ob ich es wieder verlernt habe... was aber nie der Fall war 

Also... dranbleiben, Spass haben und sich selbst keinen zu grossen Drucke aufbauen  Kommt schon!


----------



## DonArcturus (21. Mai 2020)

Kann den Ryan Leech Kurs auch nur empfehlen!
Er geht sehr langsam, schrittweise vor, bringt dir z.B. zuerst mal bei, dich mit der Hinterradbremse vertraut zu machen, damit du Vertrauen in das Kippgefühl nach hinten hast etc.
Für viele mag der Lernprozess zu langsam sein. Auch ich empfand das als zu einfach. Aber dann kam ich zu Kapiteln, wo die in Vergangenheit gelernten Sachen wieder sehr viel Wichtigkeit haben.


----------



## Cube_kid (24. Mai 2020)

Danke für die weiteren Antworten....
Bin gestern nach hinten gekippt und konnte die Hinterradbremse nicht mehr ziehen hatte mich ganz schön erschrocken...
Aber ich konnte mich gut abfangen hab aber jetzt ohne schei* keine Angst mehr vorm nach hinten kippen weil ich ja mit Füßen auf komme ist das jetzt gut also bringt mich das weiter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (2. Juni 2020)

Um Infos aus dem Ryan Leech Kurs wieder zu geben: Es geht vor Allem darum, keine Angst vorm nach Hinten kippen zu haben. Denn diese Angst ist ein riesiges Hindernis vor weiterem Vorankommen.
Gegen Angst hilft nur Vertrauen. Zum einen in die Hinterradbremse, die du früher oder später beherrschen musst, zum Anderen in deine richtige Reaktion, nach hinten abzuspringen.
Wenn das Abspringen dich also in deinem Selbstvertrauen stärkt, bringt dich das weiter. Aber beruhe nicht nur darauf, die Hinterradbremse *musst* du beherrschen!


----------



## wieman01 (17. Juni 2020)

Hier wurde eigentlich schon alles geschrieben, was wichtig ist. Nur eine Sache aus persönlicher Erfahrung:

*Um die ersten 35 Meter zum ersten Mal fahren zu können, waren bei mir 65 Trainingseinheiten und insgesamt 27 Stunden Training notwendig. Ich hatte zeitweise das Gefühl, den Wheelie niemals zu beherrschen, dass ich einfach zu doof dafür bin. Rückschläge sind total normal, dem folgen aber immer wieder Durchbrüche.*

Wenn Du technisch alles richtig machst, entscheidet alleine die investierte Zeit darüber, ob Du das irgendwann schaffst oder nicht.

Meine persönlichen wichtigsten Erkenntnisse waren bislang:

1. Nicht mehr als 30 Minuten pro Tag üben.
2. Die ersten 15 Minuten brauchst Du zum Warmmachen, danach klappt der Wheelie besser.
3. Nutze Gang 3 oder 4 für den Anfang (1x12), um das Vorderrad hochzubekommen.
4. Rechts-Links-Balance erreichst Du durch die Knie, aber vor allem durch das Verlagern der Hüfte auf dem Sattel!
5. Nicht zu langsam fahren, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert.
6. Lass die Bremse schleifen, damit du den Balance-Punkt sauber einstellen kannst.
7. Arme immer gestreckt lassen.
8. In die Ferne schauen und nicht auf das Vorderrad.
9. Entspanne Deinen Oberkörper.
10. Man lernt vor allem in den Pausen. In den Trainingseinheiten setzt Du die Anreize.
11. Es gibt gute und schlechte Tage, akzeptiere das, und habe Freude beim Üben!


----------



## DonArcturus (17. Juni 2020)

Bis auf den 2-3- Gang stimme ich absolut zu!
2-3 Gang halte ich für zu niedrig. Wie wiemann01 schreibt, ist etwas mehr Speed sehr hilfreich. Daher tendiere ich eher zum 4. Gang.
ABER!: diese Aussage ist auch eher eine persönliche Einschätzung und abhängig vom Fahrradtyp, Radgröße und Kassette. Ich für meinen Teil arbeite sehr stark mit der Gewichtsverlagerung (trotzdem auf dem Sattel bleibend), weswegen ich nicht so viel Druck in die Pedale gebe. Jemand mit nem hohen und vielleicht sogar starren Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich umgekehrt arbeiten müssen.
Edit: Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf eine ebene Fläche, nicht Bergauf oder -ab.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (17. Juni 2020)

Ein elfter Tipp, aber von der Prio her sogar etwas weiter vorne einzuordnen: Das Reifenprofil macht einen großen Unterschied,. Je abgefahrener der Reifen und je weniger markante Seitenstollen, desto leichter fällt es, das seitliche Wegkippen zu verhindern. Habe das irgendwo hier schon einmal geschrieben, aber weil die Sache in der Lernphase einen erstaunlich großen Unterschied macht, hier also nochmal. Mit dem optimalen Reifendruck zu experimentieren, könnte sich auch lohnen.


----------



## wieman01 (17. Juni 2020)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Bis auf den 2-3- Gang stimme ich absolut zu!
> 2-3 Gang halte ich für zu niedrig. Wie wiemann01 schreibt, ist etwas mehr Speed sehr hilfreich. Daher tendiere ich eher zum 4. Gang.
> ABER!: diese Aussage ist auch eher eine persönliche Einschätzung und abhängig vom Fahrradtyp, Radgröße und Kassette. Ich für meinen Teil arbeite sehr stark mit der Gewichtsverlagerung (trotzdem auf dem Sattel bleibend), weswegen ich nicht so viel Druck in die Pedale gebe. Jemand mit nem hohen und vielleicht sogar starren Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich umgekehrt arbeiten müssen.
> Edit: Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf eine ebene Fläche, nicht Bergauf oder -ab.


Da gebe ich Dir recht... Das mit dem Gang ist echt eine Frage des Setups und des Rades. 2. bis 3. ist zu pauschal gesagt.

Bis vor wenigen Tagen bin ich noch ein 26er gefahren. Seit gestern habe ich ein 29er. Meine Güte, es ist wie ein Neuanfang. Auch der Wheelie ist davon nicht verschont geblieben.

Auf dem 26er war ich immer mit dem 4. Gang unterwegs. Auf dem 29er brauche ich aktuell den zweiten und schalte dann runter, wenn ich oben bin und Fahrt aufnehme.

Der Hebel beim 29er ist so krass größer, dass ich momentan sogar Schwierigkeiten habe, das Vorderrad für den Bunny Hop anzuheben...

Daher: Ich nehme das mit den Gängen zurück. Muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. ?


----------



## Harry. (18. Juni 2020)

Und es gibt Tage da geht einfach nix!
Das muss man akzeptieren und ein andermal weiter üben.
Auch an windigen Tagen wird es schwer. Oder wenn die Straße geneigt ist, der Sattel zu rutschig oder die Pedale keinen Gripp haben ....


Und irgendwann klappt es!


----------



## wieman01 (13. Juli 2020)

Noch eine Sache, die ich erwähnen wollte: Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit von 26" auf 29" umgestiegen. Der Umstieg hat mich beim Wheelie etwa 15 Trainingseinheiten zurückgeworfen, weil die Handhabung des 29ers doch sehr anders ist. Der Hebel ist größer, daher braucht man Zeit, um sich auf die veränderte Geometrie anzupassen.

Das war ziemlich frustrierend, weil da wieder das Gefühl hochkam, dass das mit dem Wheelie nie klappen würde. Aber mit der Zeit kommt alles zurück...


----------



## Cube_kid (23. August 2020)

Hi Dank eurer Hilfe habe ich nach 3 Monaten Übung die ersten 50 Meter geschafft ich bin richtig stolz darauf


----------



## Gluehhops (5. September 2020)

Ich hänge mich hier mal dran, ich habe den Tipp befolgt:



Toolkid schrieb:


> Ryan Leech's 30 day wheelie challange



und dazu eine Frage an die Profis hier:

Und zwar habe ich bisher immer gleichzeitig den Oberkörper mit Schwung nach hinten gelehnt und dabei (während der Streckbewegung der Arme) schon mit Pedalieren begonnen. Hatte damit kein Problem, das Vorderrad hochzubekommen - nur das Gleichgewicht nach 4-5 Pedalierungen dann zu halten fiel mir schwer.

Nun sagt das Tutorial, dass man ZUERST den Oberkörper nach hinten lehnen soll und erst sobald die Arme ganz durchgestreckt sind, fängt man mit Pedalieren an. Das habe ich jetzt mehrere Tage versucht und es klappt noch nicht annähernd so gut, wie mit meiner vorherigen Taktik.

Ist es aus irgendeinem Grund wichtig, dass man es "nacheinander" macht oder kann ich mit meiner alten Technik weiterüben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padde-hh (5. September 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Ist es aus irgendeinem Grund wichtig, dass man es "nacheinander" macht oder kann ich mit meiner alten Technik weitermachen?



Die eigene Technik ist immer die beste 
Wenn du jedoch ein Problem mit dem Gleichgewicht hast, könnte es daher rühren dass du z.B. mit einer Seite stärker ziehst als mit der anderen. Kann aber genau so beim Reintreten passieren. Einfach üben und nicht so auf DIE eine Herangehensweise pochen.


----------



## wieman01 (5. September 2020)

Ich pedaliere und reiße nach hinten zur gleichen Zeit. Ich sehe den Vorteil des zeitlichen Versetzen beider Aktivitäten nicht. 

Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Üben, üben, üben.


----------



## mad raven (5. September 2020)

ich kann das Gleichgewicht noch nicht ordentlich halten, aber bei mir funktioniert nacheinander besser. Fühlt sich an als muss ich deutlich weniger reißen und sitze stabiler als wenn ich;s gleichzeitig mache. 
Beim ersten Versuch mit gutem Timing gings direkt hinten rüber


----------



## Gluehhops (6. September 2020)

Gleichzeitiges Treten + Arme strecken





Erst Arme durchstrecken, dann Treten (Ryan Leech-Variante)

Achja: Bei dem zweiten übe ich bremsen, wie in Lektion 4 vorgegeben ^^


----------



## GhostRider3289 (17. September 2020)

Hi Leute,
übe gerade auch den Wheelie und habe leider das Problem, das ich mich nicht traue mich zurück fallen zu lassen was mach ich da am besten, die Angst vorm hinten überfallen zu verlieren?
Ich selber fahre ein Merida one forty 2018.
Danke im voraus für tipps?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (17. September 2020)

a) auf Rasen das nach hinten Absteigen üben, also stark in´s Pedal treten und Oberkörper mit viel Dynamik nach hinten werfen und dann nach hinten runter vom Rad
b) Einfach weiter üben, die Angst verschwindet von alleine bzw. der Punkt ab dem der Finger reflexhaft die Hinterradbremse betätigt kommt mit der Zeit und Übung immer später
c) Ich glaube, das Wheelie-Lernen ist mit´nem HT ein gutes Stück leichter als mit einem Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (18. September 2020)

Das Gefühl, nach hinten zu Fallen, musst du suchen! Die Angst davor kannst du nur bekämpfen, indem du die Situation meisterst und damit Selbstvertrauen aufbaust.
Finger IMMER auf der Hinterradbremse haben und üben, bei zu viel Hecklastigkeit schnell zu reagieren. Anfangs wirst du über reagieren und richtig in die Eisen hauen, später dann dosierter.

Der Tipp, das Absteigen zu üben, ist ebenfalls wichtig! Aber wenn das sitzt, solltest du die Bremse beherrschen lernen.


----------



## GhostRider3289 (18. September 2020)

Danke Leute für die Tipps ich werde mich gleich daran machen?


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. September 2020)

Wheelie üben ist wie eine Ehe... mal gibts gute Tage, mal eben auch schlechte...
Mein größter Rückschritt war der Umstieg aufs neue Bike.
Nachdem ich mit dem 29er Sentinel geübt hatte wie ein Depp, gings besser und besser... an guten Tagen auch mal 20m ohne Hektik.
Dann kam das 29er Foxy, das so krasss viel (!) leichter aufs Hinterrad geht, sodass meine ganzen einverleibten Bewegungsabläufe beim Bike hochziehen auf Stand 0 zurückgesetzt wurden.

Meine wichtigsten Erkenntnisse bisher sind:

Arme strecken was geht
keinen Katzenbuckel machen, sondern die Wirbelsäule strecken
wie schon vorher erwähnt, max. 30min/Tag üben
wie schon vorher erwähnt, nicht aufs Vorderrad starren, sondern Blick nach vorn
wie bei vielen Fahrtechnik-Übungen: lächeln!!
MFG


----------



## ylfcm (22. September 2020)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Meine wichtigsten Erkenntnisse bisher sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht sagen


----------



## aka (22. September 2020)

Nur mal so ueber den Tellerrad geschaut - nicht frustriert sein wenn man uebt und uebt und uebt und es ewig dauert.
Es gibt "Tricks auf dem Fahrrad" auch als Leistungssport. Nennt sich Kunstrad. Wheelies heissen dort halt uncoolerweise "Reitsitzsteiger", und den fahren die Vorwaerts und Rueckwaerts und auch einbeinig, wahlweise freihaendig. Und wenns 2er ist, steht beim Wheelie noch jemand auf der Schulter:





Dort ist es durchaus ueblich, dass man an einer Sache 2 Jahre uebt und dabei 10,000 Wiederholungen machen muss bis es sitzt.
Gerade wenn man schon ueber 14 ist lernt man solche motorischen Sachen einfach viel langsamer.


----------



## Cube_kid (22. September 2020)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wheelie üben ist wie eine Ehe... mal gibts gute Tage, mal eben auch schlechte...
> Mein größter Rückschritt war der Umstieg aufs neue Bike.
> Nachdem ich mit dem 29er Sentinel geübt hatte wie ein Depp, gings besser und besser... an guten Tagen auch mal 20m ohne Hektik.
> Dann kam das 29er Foxy, das so krasss viel (!) leichter aufs Hinterrad geht, sodass meine ganzen einverleibten Bewegungsabläufe beim Bike hochziehen auf Stand 0 zurückgesetzt wurden.
> ...


Ja also ich habe nun einen Rekord von ca 70m aber mich hat es letzte Woche hingeschmissen da ich die bremse nicht gezogen habe und das ganze bei knapp 20 kmh der artzt sagt ich soll 2 Wochen Pause machen wegen irgend so einer bänder Dehnung im Fuß aber das gehört auch dazu aber ich ziehe trotzdem schon wieder ein paar wheelies


----------



## DonArcturus (22. September 2020)

Wow! Den Rekord von 70 m ohne Punkt und Komma Schreiben hast du auch fast geknackt 😆
Nur Spaß ^^ Kannst gerne gegenfeuern


----------



## Waits (22. September 2020)

Ihr denkt einfach zu viel ...und wollt zu weit fahren, nur deshalb macht ihr eine einfache Sache schwierig.


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. September 2020)

Cube_kid schrieb:


> Ja also ich habe nun einen Rekord von ca 70m aber mich hat es letzte Woche hingeschmissen da ich die bremse nicht gezogen habe und das ganze bei knapp 20 kmh der artzt sagt ich soll 2 Wochen Pause machen wegen irgend so einer bänder Dehnung im Fuß aber das gehört auch dazu aber ich ziehe trotzdem schon wieder ein paar wheelies


----------



## Cube_kid (26. September 2020)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Wow! Den Rekord von 70 m ohne Punkt und Komma Schreiben hast du auch fast geknackt 😆
> Nur Spaß ^^ Kannst gerne gegenfeuern


Rechtschreibung ist schon genug in der Schule 😂👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (1. Oktober 2020)

Das Alter spielt jedenfalls weniger eine Rolle.
Ich habe mir mit 40 innerhalb von drei Monaten den Wheelie mit nahezu täglichen Training beigebracht. Das war allerdings mit dem eBike, da ist es zumindest mit dem Treten etwas einfacher. Nach 700-800m fallen mir dann allerdings langsam die Arme ab. 

Meine Tipps:

Arme gestreckt
Beide Füße parallel auf den Pedalen
Gerade auf dem Sattel sitzen
Beide Hände mit dem Zeigefinger auf den Bremsen 
Beide Hände möglichst gleichmäßig weit außen am Lenker
Gleichmäßig hochziehen
Bremse leicht schleifen lassen
Blick nach vorne
Ebene Straße mit ganz leichtem Anstieg
Sattelstütze auf halber Höhe
Niedrigerer Luftdruck
Lockout in Dämpfer
Kurze Kettenstreben, kurzer Vorbau und ein Lenker mit hohem Rise vereinfachen den Wheelie enorm. 

Und das wichtigste... Hartnäckig weiterüben, aber nicht zu verbissen. Dann klappt das irgendwann schon.


----------



## ron101 (2. Oktober 2020)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Niedrigerer Luftdruck


Das kommt wohl auf die Bereifung drauf an. 
Bei mir geht es mit viel Reifendruck viel besser.
Das gesammte Gewicht lastet beim Manualen/Wheelen auf einem Rad.


----------



## McDreck (2. Oktober 2020)

Die aller- allerwichtigste Lektion hat hier noch keiner geschrieben...

Ein Großteil der Steuerung erfolgt mit dem Sattel und dem aufliegenden Körperteil. Die Arme allein reichen nicht.

Allein sich dessen mal bewusst zu werden ändert schon viel.


----------



## ylfcm (2. Oktober 2020)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Das Alter spielt jedenfalls weniger eine Rolle.


Klar kann man das in jedem Alter lernen, aber die Lerngeschwindigkeit wird schon maßgeblich vom Alter beeinflusst. Leider... Dafür kenne ich viel zu viele _Wänster_, die das innerhalb kürzester Zeit gelernt haben.

Letztes Frühjahr wollte Kumpels Sohn unbedingt, dass ich ihm den Wheelie beibringe. "Kann ich selber nicht, aber wir können ja zusammen lernen". Er ist nach ein paar Wochen Kreise um mich rumgefahren und ich... naja, auch 1,5 Jahre später bin ich weit weg von _wirklicher_ Wheeliekontrolle und das, obwohl ich eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen mitbringe. Bin lange BMX gefahren und kann auch auf großen Rad überall hin manualen. Dito Rollstuhl, also eigentlich sind mir so Balance-Dinger garnicht fremd, aber es hat schon ziemlich gedauert, bis ich alle Gewöhnungsmuster auf Wheelie umbauen konnte.




k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mit 40 innerhalb von drei Monaten den Wheelie mit nahezu täglichen Training beigebracht.





wieman01 schrieb:


> *Um die ersten 35 Meter zum ersten Mal fahren zu können, waren bei mir 65 Trainingseinheiten und insgesamt 27 Stunden Training notwendig. Ich hatte zeitweise das Gefühl, den Wheelie niemals zu beherrschen, dass ich einfach zu doof dafür bin. Rückschläge sind total normal, dem folgen aber immer wieder Durchbrüche.*



So ungefähr würde ich den nötigen Zeitraum bei mir auch beziffern. Halt ausgedehnt auf 1 Jahr, weil täglich Wheelie üben war mir echt zu langweilig und am Anfang hat mir auch immer der Arsch weh getan


----------



## k0p3 (2. Oktober 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Halt ausgedehnt auf 1 Jahr, weil täglich Wheelie üben war mir echt zu langweilig und am Anfang hat mir auch immer der Arsch weh getan



Sitzfleisch hatte ich schon immer. 
Bei mir warens massive Blasen an den Handballen. Inzwischen ists aber Hornhaut. 😄


----------



## Snipy (2. Oktober 2020)

bin 41 und würde gerne meine Wheelieskills in Kurvenskills eintauschen


----------



## DonArcturus (2. Oktober 2020)

Sorry, in diesem Spiel kann man nicht umskillen 😭


----------



## mad raven (2. Oktober 2020)

Snipy schrieb:


> bin 41 und würde gerne meine Wheelieskills in Kurvenskills eintauschen


Im Wheelie durch die Kurve?


----------



## wieman01 (3. Oktober 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Klar kann man das in jedem Alter lernen, aber die Lerngeschwindigkeit wird schon maßgeblich vom Alter beeinflusst. Leider... Dafür kenne ich viel zu viele _Wänster_, die das innerhalb kürzester Zeit gelernt haben.
> 
> Letztes Frühjahr wollte Kumpels Sohn unbedingt, dass ich ihm den Wheelie beibringe. "Kann ich selber nicht, aber wir können ja zusammen lernen". Er ist nach ein paar Wochen Kreise um mich rumgefahren und ich... naja, auch 1,5 Jahre später bin ich weit weg von _wirklicher_ Wheeliekontrolle und das, obwohl ich eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen mitbringe. Bin lange BMX gefahren und kann auch auf großen Rad überall hin manualen. Dito Rollstuhl, also eigentlich sind mir so Balance-Dinger garnicht fremd, aber es hat schon ziemlich gedauert, bis ich alle Gewöhnungsmuster auf Wheelie umbauen konnte.
> 
> ...


Muskulär ist das Ganze auch nicht ganz unanspruchsvoll. Auch an den Händen gibt es zum Teil Druckstellen. Hast schon recht, das auszudehnen ist etwas schonender. Allerdings bin ich ungeduldig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForgottenData (3. Oktober 2020)

Warum will eig. fast jeder den Wheelie zuerst können? Finde den Manual viel nützlicher weil man den auch so im Gelände benutzen kann+ der Bunnyhop geht besser wenn manual schon klappt . Nicht das ich Experte bin ,kann beides nur wenige Meter mit Glück, würde mich nur mal interessieren wo der Vorteil beim Wheelie ist.


----------



## k0p3 (3. Oktober 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Die aller- allerwichtigste Lektion hat hier noch keiner geschrieben...
> 
> Ein Großteil der Steuerung erfolgt mit dem Sattel und dem aufliegenden Körperteil. Die Arme allein reichen nicht.
> 
> Allein sich dessen mal bewusst zu werden ändert schon viel.




Stimmt, das hat noch keiner erwähnt.

Durch Druckverlagerung mittels zurückschieben des Gesäßes auf dem Sattel kann man das Vorderrad fast von ganz alleine in der Luft halten. Dadurch werden gleichzeitig die Arme massiv entlastet. Wer das erstmal verinnerlicht hat...


----------



## wieman01 (3. Oktober 2020)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Warum will eig. fast jeder den Wheelie zuerst können? Finde den Manual viel nützlicher weil man den auch so im Gelände benutzen kann+ der Bunnyhop geht besser wenn manual schon klappt . Nicht das ich Experte bin ,kann beides nur wenige Meter mit Glück, würde mich nur mal interessieren wo der Vorteil beim Wheelie ist.


Der Wheelie ist ja die Vorübung für den Manual. Manual ist schon noch einmal etwas anspruchsvoller, finde ich. Zumindest, wenn man den lange halten will und nicht nur ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## bonzoo (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann mittlerweile ganz gut Wheelie fahren, aber für den Manual hat's (gefühlt) sehr wenig gebracht. Vllt. das Handling der Hinterradbremse...


----------



## Fluhbike (3. Oktober 2020)

Hinterradbremse ist genau das problem bei mir, krieg das einfach nicht dossiert hin. Kaum fall ich nach hinten brems ich kurz und das vorderrad knallt zurück auf den boden. Gibts da irgendwelche tips? Hab ne code r mit 200mm scheibe.


----------



## Xyz79 (3. Oktober 2020)

Und ich kann den manual, aber keinen wheelie.🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (3. Oktober 2020)

@Fluhbike 
Versuche gleich  nachdem Du das Vorderrad angehoben hast, den Schleifpunkt zu finden und versuche den zu halten und dagegen zu treten. 
Das kostet zwar erstmal mehr Kraft und auch Bremsbeläge, aber mit der Zeit lässt Du die Bremse automatisch immer länger offen.

So war es für mich am Anfang einfacher die Bremskraft zu dosierter zu kontrollieren.


----------



## mad raven (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich lerne gerade beides gleichzeitig und kann beides ähnlich weit (kontrolliert beides unter 12m)..  Aber den Trainingsübertrag finde ich auch sehr gering. Besonders weil die Art und Weise das Gleichgewicht zu halten eine andere ist.
Was imho übertragbar ist ist: hinten absteigen und im gewissem Rahmen Bremsen, Vllt später noch Lenken mit den Knien,
Aber ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin erst den Wheelie zu lernen sondern bin auch eher der Ansicht, dass der Manual hilfreicher ist. Wheelie ist mehr Eisdielentrick.


----------



## wieman01 (4. Oktober 2020)

Wheelie ist schon mehr ein Eisdielentrick, hat aber im Gelände auch seine Berechtigung bzw. Anwendung. Nicht für 100m am Stück vielleicht, aber für kurze Stücke beim Hochfahren oder auf Flächen Stücken, um leichter über Hindernisse zu kommen. 

Ansonsten denke ich halt, dass jede Art der Koordinationsübung letztendlich etwas im Gehirn schult, was man anderer Stelle wieder nutzen kann. Und Spaß macht der Wheelie allemal.


----------



## bonzoo (4. Oktober 2020)

Letztendlich macht ja beides Spass  Das Ganze hier ist ein Hobby und der Wheelie fühlt sich schon "gut an".

@Fluhbike Gewöhn Dir mal an, die Bremse immer leicht schleifen zu lassen. Am Anfang kommt man sich blöd vor, aber das schult das Gefühl für die Modulation. Ausserdem hast du dann einen kleinen "Boost", wenn das Vorderrad zu tief kommt - Bremse auf und schon steigt's wieder  Stärker Pedalieren geht natürlich auch, aber je nach Gang ist da auch mal die Luft raus.

@Xyz79 Jo, ich kenne deine Manual Videos. Sieht schon sehr gut aus. Soweit bin ich noch nicht, aber du hast irgendwo geschrieben, dass du sehr fokussiert trainiert hast, oder? Länger als 25 Minuten am Stück, mag ich nicht einen einzelnen Trick trainieren.


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Oktober 2020)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Letztendlich macht ja beides Spass  Das Ganze hier ist ein Hobby und der Wheelie fühlt sich schon "gut an".
> 
> @Fluhbike Gewöhn Dir mal an, die Bremse immer leicht schleifen zu lassen. Am Anfang kommt man sich blöd vor, aber das schult das Gefühl für die Modulation. Ausserdem hast du dann einen kleinen "Boost", wenn das Vorderrad zu tief kommt - Bremse auf und schon steigt's wieder  Stärker Pedalieren geht natürlich auch, aber je nach Gang ist da auch mal die Luft raus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimsey (4. Oktober 2020)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Gleichzeitiges Treten + Arme strecken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im prinzip is wurscht, Bergauf  gehts komplett ohne Impuls in die Gabel, in der ebene oder wenn man schneller ist sollte man den Push aber nutzen.
Bei deinem ersten versuch, hast du die arme einfach nicht gestreckt, dein Oberkörper ist nach vorn gelehnt.
Nr.2 Sieht deutlich besser aus, weil dein Rücken gerade, die Arme gestreckt sind und dein Schwerpunkt ziemlich genau über der Hr achse ist  
Sieht aber solide aus, jetzt noch es federleichte bremsen lernen und mit dem knie rechts links Balance halten !! 

Was noch nicht genannt wurde, ich finde es unglaublich hilfreich den Sattel ca 1-2cm abzusenken, so habe ich mehr möglichkeiten vor und zurück zu rutschen, mal einen hauch aufzustehen etc, wenn man dann den "coaster wheelie" lernt, is des ein muss finde ich.


----------



## ylfcm (5. Oktober 2020)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Ich kann mittlerweile ganz gut Wheelie fahren, aber für den Manual hat's (gefühlt) sehr wenig gebracht. Vllt. das Handling der Hinterradbremse...


Ich würde auch sagen, dass der Wheelie in erster Linie ein sehr gutes Training für Bremsmodulation und das schwerelose Gefühl im Balancepunkt ist. Natürlich hilft aber jeder Eisdielentrick auch beim grundsätzlichen Radgefühl und dieses "auf-dem-Rad-zuhause-fühlen" ist das Beste, was einem passieren kann.

Manual ist in der Realität natürlich viel nützlicher, aber halt auch deutlich schwerer zu erlernen. Da hilft der Wheelie mMn. auch nicht wirklich, außer man versteht unter Manual sowas wie oben genannter "coaster wheelie"


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (5. Oktober 2020)

Wahrscheinlich bräuchte es eine groß angelegten Studie die überprüft, ob Probanden, die den Wheelie können, schnellere Lernerfolge mit dem Manual haben, als jene, die den Wheelie nicht können.

Für mich gibt es aber zwei Aspekte, welche dafür sprechen, zuerst mal den Wheelie zu lernen:
Das Manualtraining ist für den Rücken gar nicht so ohne. Das Vorderrad technisch sauber und damit weniger rückenbelastend hochzuziehen lernt man ja erst mit der Zeit. Da hilft es, wenn die Muskulatur im Rücken durch das Wheelielernen  bzw. -üben bereits trainiert ist.

Ein weiterer, vielleicht der wichtigste Punkt ist, dass man beim Manuallernen ziemlich viel Frustrationstoleranz braucht. Teilweise merkt man über Wochen hinweg keinen Fortschritt, war bei mir wenigstens so. Beim Wheelielernen gibt es zwar auch solche Phasen, aber sie dauern dann doch nicht ganz so lange. Das 'Learning', dass man durch diese Frustphasen durch muss und es auch irgendwann irgendwie schafft, verhindert möglicherweise, dass man beim Manuallernen zu früh aufgibt. Man bleibt motiviert, 'wenn ich schon den Wheelie gelernt habe, warum soll ich dann den Manual nicht hin kriegen?'


----------



## Basti138 (5. Oktober 2020)

Ab wann gilts denn eigentlich als Wheelie? Wieviele Meter?


----------



## k0p3 (5. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Dich die Buddies nicht mehr auslachen. 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich kanns nicht


----------



## ForgottenData (5. Oktober 2020)

Also Manual fühl ich mich sicherer weil hüftimpuls ist irgendwie natürlicher als beim wheelie mit der Bremse am Kipppunkt rumzukippeln..

Rechne in Kurbelumdrehungen nicht in Metern,dann ist weniger deprimierend Aber schön leichteste übersetzung dann nehmen versteht sich


----------



## Basti138 (5. Oktober 2020)

Vor zwei jahren hatte ich mal ein langes Stück geschafft, war aber recht schnell und bin zur Seite weggekippt und voll auf die Fresse geflogen, vor Publikum. Da waren gut 20 Leute.
Dann kam noch von nem älteren Herren: "Weil ihr auch immer Faxen machen müsst"


----------



## k0p3 (5. Oktober 2020)

Klar... Bin bis jetzt erst einmal dabei geflogen, aber da natürlich vor Leuten und habe mir auch einen blöden Spruch anhören müssen. Ist normal.  🙈 ☺

Das Wichtigste ist: 
Kurz schütteln, rauf aufs Rad und sofort weiter üben.
Darfst Dich nur nicht gleich wieder ablegen. Weil dann wirds richtig peinlich. 😉


----------



## Basti138 (5. Oktober 2020)

Schütteln, aufsteigen, nen Meter fahren, wieder absteigen. Dann per Hand 08/15 das Schaltauge geradebiegen, dann ärgern "der Alte hatte recht"


----------



## DonArcturus (8. Oktober 2020)

Nö, einfach weiterüben, auch wenns peinlich ist.
Danny MacAskill hat über 700 (!) Versuche gebraucht, bis er den Logslide hingekriegt hat! Was man an ihm bewundern muss, ist nicht seine Fähigkeit, diese Stunts zu machen, sondern seine Hartnäckigkeit. *Das* sollte die Sache sein, an dem man sich ein Beispiel nimmt.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Oktober 2020)

Der hat sich aber jeden Knochen auch schon zwei Mal gebrochen, oder?


----------



## ForgottenData (10. Oktober 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Der hat sich aber jeden Knochen auch schon zwei Mal gebrochen, oder?


Ist warscheinlich noch untertrieben..


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass der nicht so ultra oft Frakturen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieman01 (10. Oktober 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass der nicht so ultra oft Frakturen hatte


Dafür ziemlich böse, was ich so mitbekommen habe. Beim Dreh zu Imaginate hat er sich übelst verletzt und musste, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, ein halbes Jahr pausieren.


----------



## chost (12. Oktober 2020)

das Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen,naja üben hat sich erledigt
Fürs erste 🤣🤣
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## heliusdh (12. Oktober 2020)

chost schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1131931
> das Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen,naja üben hat sich erledigt
> Fürs erste 🤣🤣
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Gute Besserung, da hatte ich ja noch Glück


----------



## k0p3 (12. Oktober 2020)

Gute Besserung. 
Das ist euch aber doch nicht beim Wheelie trainieren passiert, oder?


----------



## heliusdh (12. Oktober 2020)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> Das ist euch aber doch nicht beim Wheelie trainieren passiert, oder?



Mir nicht.....


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2020)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Das ist euch aber doch nicht beim Wheelie trainieren passiert, oder?


Falls doch, dann trainieren die Zwei irgendwie viel härter als ich.   

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (12. Oktober 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ab wann gilts denn eigentlich als Wheelie?


Wenn die Cops einen büssen, wegen nicht beherschen des Fahrzeuges.


----------



## chost (12. Oktober 2020)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> Das ist euch aber doch nicht beim Wheelie trainieren passiert, oder?


Dankeschön 
Doch genau dabei
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DonArcturus (12. Oktober 2020)

Wie hast du es beim Wheelie geschafft, ein Bein zu brechen?! 
Erzähl mir nicht, du hast den Wheelie bei nem 6 m Drop geübt! 😅

Sorry für meine Taktlosigkeit. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung! Die Immobilität bei so einer Verletzung ist wirklich ätzend! 😔


----------



## k0p3 (12. Oktober 2020)

chost schrieb:


> Doch genau dabei



Ou...


Zum Thema:
Habe heute nochmal ganz genau auf meinen Bewegungsablauf geschaut und festgestellt, 



McDreck schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Steuerung erfolgt mit dem Sattel und dem aufliegenden Körperteil. Die Arme allein reichen nicht.



dass ich genau das direkt nach dem Hochziehen mache. Mit vom Gesäß ausgeübten Druck auf den Sattel das Bike nach hinten in den Sweetspot drücken. Dabei kann man auch gut seitliche Bewegungen steuern. 

Wenn ich also so über den Wheelie nachdenke... Eigentlich ist das sogar das A und O an der Geschichte.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Oktober 2020)

Sich mal selbst Filmen und sich das abends in Ruhe anschauen kann auch schon mal hilfreich sein. Manchmal setzt man Bewegungsabläufe anders um als man denkt bzw. es sich anfühlt.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Oktober 2020)

chost schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> Doch genau dabei
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Gute Besserung!
Erzähl mal, wie es passiert ist...vielleicht bleibt es ja dem ein oder anderen hier dann erspart


----------



## Basti138 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich höre auf zu üben


----------



## xyzHero (12. Oktober 2020)

Falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde, Flat-Pedals können hier auch für mehr Sicherheit sorgen 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## xyzHero (13. Oktober 2020)

Amenia schrieb:


> Ich wohl auch schon sagen, na dann halte auf jeden Fall schon mal deinen erste Hilfeset bereit. Also nicht dass das nicht bei den ersten Versuchen hätte klappen können, aber ich denke das ist ähnlich wie wenn man einen Ollie beim skating oä lernen will. Man fliegt erst mal eine ganze Weile hin^^ Aber hey wenn man das Ziel verfolgt klappts auch irgendwann. Ich für meinen Teil habe mir dann aber auch erst einmal neue  Mullbinden kaufen müssen, gerade eben auch bei den Versuchen beim Skateboard. Und der Wheelie hat mich dann auch eine ganze Zeit gekostet, wobei ich da sagen würde, dass es bei mir da weniger das Gleichgewicht als viel mehr die Überwindung war. Wenn man das eben vorher noch nicht gemacht hat, ist ja der Gedanke nicht weit komplett nach hinten wegzukippen.



Da muss ich widersprechen. Ich bin noch *nie* beim Wheelie unfreiwillig abgestiegen, auch nicht als ich ihn erlernt habe.
Ich hatte mich zu Beginn auf die Dosierung der Hinterradbremse fokusiert und das war so schnell drin, dass ich, wenn ich die Balance verloren habe, immer über die Hinterradbremse abbrechen konnte. Im schlimmsten Fall musste ich noch einen Fuß absetzten, nachdem das Vorderrad den Boden wieder berührt hatte.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Preme (13. Oktober 2020)

Eben. Zu Beginn wird die Dosierung der Hinterradbremse verinnerlicht, und danach ist beim wheelen stürzen bei einem durchschnittlich begabten Radfahrer eigentlich kaum mehr möglich. 
Das ist allerdings essentiell; wer das aus welchen Gründen auch immer überspringt, nimmt Bodenproben. 
Die angesprochene Angst vor dem nach hinten Wegkippen überwindet man am besten, indem man ein paarmal kontrolliert nach hinten absteigt. 
Mit dem Wissen, dass nach hinten stürzen fast unmöglich ist, übt es sich dann auch viel entspannter und erfolgreicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (13. Oktober 2020)

Mit den flats ist hinten absteigen eigentlich kein problem. Mit klickies ists wahrscheinlich unangenehm.🤣


----------



## Preme (13. Oktober 2020)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Mit den flats ist hinten absteigen eigentlich kein problem. Mit klickies ists wahrscheinlich unangenehm.🤣



Mit Klickies übt man auch keinen Wheelie


----------



## StelioKontos (13. Oktober 2020)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Reflexartige nach hinten absteigen zu üben? Wheelies sitzen bei mir jetzt zwar einigermaßen und hab angefangen den Manual zu üben. Da benutze ich aber immer zu sehr die Bremse wie beim Wheelie. Beim Versuch einen Manual ohne zu bremsen machen lag ich direkt auf dem Rücken... Hatte dabei nicht mal das Gefühl nach hinten zu fallen oder abspringen zu müssen. Beim Wheelie üben musste ich auch nie abspringen, habs zwar ein paar mal geübt, aber das war auch nicht "reflexartig" sondern einfach reintreten, Vorderrad hoch und direkt abspringen in einer Bewegung.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. Oktober 2020)

airace3 schrieb:


> Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Reflexartige nach hinten absteigen zu üben? Wheelies sitzen bei mir jetzt zwar einigermaßen und hab angefangen den Manual zu üben. Da benutze ich aber immer zu sehr die Bremse wie beim Wheelie. Beim Versuch einen Manual ohne zu bremsen machen lag ich direkt auf dem Rücken... Hatte dabei nicht mal das Gefühl nach hinten zu fallen oder abspringen zu müssen. Beim Wheelie über musste ich auch nie abspringen, habs zwar ein paar mal geübt, aber das war auch nicht "reflexartig" sondern einfach reintreten, Vorderrad hoch und direkt abspringen in einer Bewegung.


Ich habe das nach hinten absteigen nie geübt für den manual. Den sweetpoint findet man auch so. Der Bremsteflex muss halt sitzen.Tendenziell kommt der am Anfang eher zu früh als zu spät.
Man entwickelt aber ein Gefühl dafür was gerade noch geht und was nicht mehr. Bei 30 oder 40 km/h bringt dir das nach hinten absteigen eh nichts. Da liegst du eh. Ob direkt auf dem Hintern oder noch kurz auf den Beinen macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ylfcm (13. Oktober 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Ich habe das nach hinten absteigen nie geübt für den manual. Den sweetpoint findet man auch so. Der Bremsteflex muss halt sitzen.Tendenziell kommt der am Anfang eher zu früh als zu spät.
> Man entwickelt aber ein Gefühl dafür was gerade noch geht und was nicht mehr. Bei 30 oder 40 km/h bringt dir das nach hinten absteigen eh nichts. Da liegst du eh. Ob direkt auf dem Hintern oder noch kurz auf den Beinen macht keinen Unterschied.


Puh, also eh man bei 30+ über Manual nachdenkt, sollte man den schon relativ sicher beherrschen 
Aber ich weiß schon, wie du das meinst. Den Bremsreflex als "Notanker" hat man ziemlich schnell raus. Direkt üben muss man das Absteigen vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt, aber zumindest mal gemacht haben. Da is ja auch nix dabei außer Überwindung und die darauffolgende Einsicht "Ah! So geht das. Das is ja ganz einfach".

Ansonsten ist Manual lernen, wenn man schon Wheelie kann, nicht ganz ohne, weil es relativ schwierig ist den mühsam angelernten Bremsfinger wegzulassen - so wie @airace3. Freund von mir hat dann schlussendlich den Bremsgriff nach innen geschoben, weil er den Reflex nicht immer unterdrücken konnte. Alternativ ist natürlich ein BXM perfekt für solche Trainingsfrickeleien und man hat ja sowieso nie genug Fahrräder


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (13. Oktober 2020)

Mich hat es zweimal beim Wheelielernen nach hinten abgeworfen. Beim ersten Mal hatte ich den Finger nicht an der Bremse. Als ich das realisiert hatte, war‘s zu spät😟. Anfängerpech.
Das andere Mal wollte ich während dem Wheelieren auf ein anderes Ritzel schalten. Das hat mich motorisch überfordert und ich bin prompt nach hinten geklatscht.
Beim Manualüben gab es ebenfalls zwei Abgänge nach hinten. Beim ersten Mal wollte ich bewusst erst spät die Bremse betätigen. Das war, als die Airtime-Phasen sehr kurz waren und sich Verbesserungen nur sehr sehr zäh einstellten. Wollte es dann gewisserweise mit Gewalt probieren und hatte die Intention erst sehr spät zu bremsen. War leider zu spät. Habe wenigstens gelernt, dass beim Manuallernen mit Gewalt gar nichts läuft. 
Als ich den Manual schon besser drauf hatte, bin ich Opfer meiner Überheblichkeit geworden. Hatte eine Weile Stoppie/Fakie geübt... und direkt danach, vor Publikum, bin ich angefahren um im Manual etwas dahinzurollen. Hatte leider überzogen und wegen   der vielen Stoppies/Fakies war mein Bremsreflex auf links gepolt.
Höchst peinlich, die Nummer.
Seit einem guten Jahr bin ich aber ohne Sturz geblieben. Ich hoffe diese Phase ist abgeschlossen😁


----------



## Xyz79 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mich von vorne rangetastet. Vorderrad erst 10 dann 20cm und so weiter hoch. Irgendwann kommt man dann in den Bereich wo man es mal kurz halten kann. Vor allem muss der Impuls ruhig und sauber ausgeführt werden. Hektisch reißen bringt einen nicht weiter. 
Ein wenig Geschwindigkeit und etwas Gefälle macht den manual auch einfacher. Muss allerdings der Kopf erst mal mit klarkommen und kostet etwas Überwindung.
Gelegt habe ich mich nur einmal. War aber nach 5 Bier. Da wusste ich eigentlich schon vor dem Impuls das es schiefgeht. War aber der Impuls meines Lebens. Kumpel der neben mir fuhr meinte das es so gewirkt hätte als wenn einer von 2 Fallschirmspringer den Schirm öffnet. Zack und weg.


----------



## mad raven (13. Oktober 2020)

airace3 schrieb:


> Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Reflexartige nach hinten absteigen zu üben


Einfach das Rad "unter dir durch treten" und eher bewusst springen als wirklich auf den Pedalen  stehen? Und lieber auf weichem Untergrund üben als auf hartem


----------



## Waits (13. Oktober 2020)

Harry. schrieb:


> Ach ja, Arme bleiben immer gestreckt!


Nö, dann passiert sowas


k0p3 schrieb:


> Nach 700-800m fallen mir dann allerdings langsam die Arme ab.






k0p3 schrieb:


> Durch Druckverlagerung mittels zurückschieben des Gesäßes auf dem Sattel kann man das Vorderrad fast von ganz alleine in der Luft halten. Dadurch werden gleichzeitig die Arme massiv entlastet. Wer das erstmal verinnerlicht hat...


Richtig, Gewicht nach hinten, beim losfahren hebt das Vorderrad an und wenn man sein Gleichgewicht im Griff hat, kann das kilometerweit gehen.



mad raven schrieb:


> Wheelie ist mehr Eisdielentrick.


Nö, kein Trick,  ist Fahrtechnik und gehört zu den Grundtechniken.
Man sollte aber schon ein paar Minuten ohne zu zappeln auf dem Bike sitzen und stehen können, ist die Mutter aller Fahrtechnik. 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (14. Oktober 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Nö, dann passiert sowas


Warum sollten einem in gestreckter Position die Arme abfallen bzw. stärker belastet werden?
Beim Wheelie sind die Arme doch nahezu lastfrei – im Gegensatz zum Manual.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Oktober 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. Ich bin noch *nie* beim Wheelie unfreiwillig abgestiegen, auch nicht als ich ihn erlernt habe.
> Ich hatte mich zu Beginn auf die Dosierung der Hinterradbremse fokusiert und das war so schnell drin, dass ich, wenn ich die Balance verloren habe, immer über die Hinterradbremse abbrechen konnte. Im schlimmsten Fall musste ich noch einen Fuß absetzten, nachdem das Vorderrad den Boden wieder berührt hatte.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Du hast aber auch von Grund auf ein gutes Bikegefühl/Balance.
Behaupte ich jetzt einfach Mal🙂(--Video)
Wer das nicht mitbringt(🙈) tut sich mit dem Üben und Stürzen schonmal wesentlich schwerer.
Man muss auch Stürzen "üben", ohne sich immer alles zu brechen.Ich hab da auch Talent

@chost, @Basti138
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Waits (14. Oktober 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Warum sollten einem in gestreckter Position die Arme abfallen bzw. stärker belastet werden?


Na ja, *k0p3 *schrieb ja, dass im nach 800m die Arme abfallen. 😁

Man streckt die Arme zu Beginn, damit der Oberkörper nicht nach vorne fällt. Ist das Vorderrad richtig hoch, winkelt man die Arme leicht an um entspannt auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren und man kann dann die Balance mit den Armen steuern.
Ich fahre auch im stehen auf dem Hinterrad, da geht es sowieso nicht anders.


----------



## wieman01 (13. Dezember 2020)

Kurzes Update für alle Wheelie-Lernenden: Ich habe nach den intensiven Einheiten zwischen März und Juli eine Pause eingelegt und habe dann wieder Ende Oktober wieder damit begonnen, den Wheelie an den Wochenenden zu üben. Ich hatte so meine Befürchtungen, dass ich die Koordination total verloren haben, aber interessanterweise funktionierte der Wheelie gleich wieder direkt über längere Strecken. 

Inzwischen komme ich ca. 100m weit, und die Gleichgewichtsverlagerung kommt schön aus der Hüfte. Meist verlässt mich dann die Kraft, weil ich vermutlich noch nicht so ökonomisch fahre, wie das bei geübteren Fahrern der Fall ist.

Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass die Pause Wunder bewirkt hat und dass ich seitdem technisch viel besser und koordinierter geworden bin. Das Gehirn brauchte wohl ab und zu eine Abwechselung...


----------



## Basti138 (13. Dezember 2020)

Hab 10 Jahre gewartet, es ist nicht besser geworden


----------



## wieman01 (13. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hab 10 Jahre gewartet, es ist nicht besser geworden


Okay, wenn man Wein zuuu lange liegen lässt, ist der am Ende dann auch nicht mehr genießbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich schaffe steile Anstiege perfekt, der Punkt kurz vor dem Wheelie, damit das hinterrad maximalen Druck hat. Aber sobald das VR oben ist, verkacke ichs.  Bewegungslegastheniker


----------



## wieman01 (13. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe steile Anstiege perfekt, der Punkt kurz vor dem Wheelie, damit das hinterrad maximalen Druck hat. Aber sobald das VR oben ist, verkacke ichs. Bewegungslegastheniker


Du kennst ja alle Tipps und Tricks, auf die es ankommt. Bis ich allerdings meine ersten 30 Meter zurücklegen konnte, lagen über 25h Training hinter mir. Und das fast täglich über zwei Monate. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch gedacht, ich bin der totale Bewegungskrüppel, insbesondere weil hier um die Ecke die 9-Jährigen Wheelie besser konnten als ich. Dann wechselte ich mein Rad auch noch von 26" (ja, die gibt es noch) auf 29", und dann lief erst einmal gar nichts mehr.

Will nur sagen, dass einfach die investierte Zeit darüber entscheidet, ob man das mal kann oder nicht. Bei mir hat es gefühlt auch echt lange gedauert.


----------



## Basti138 (13. Dezember 2020)

Hab auch mal probiert Einrad zu fahren. Ich habe einen Gatrenzaun umgeworfen. 
Es hat keinen Zweck, ich kann üben soviel ich will, das wird einfach nix.


----------



## hagelus (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab den wheelie ca. 6 Wochen am Stück geübt, meistens mit einem Tag Pause zwischen den Einheiten. Bis ich dann nicht mehr besser wurde... 
Hab dann 2 Wochen Pause gemacht und dann wieder weiter geübt und es hat gleich viel besser geklappt.

Also ab und zu 1 bis 2 Wochen Pause halte ich auch für hilfreich.

Das ist beim Krafttraining das gleiche. Da nennt man es Übertraining wenn man anfängt zu stagnieren.

P.S. das ryan leech Programm ist top


----------



## Basti138 (13. Dezember 2020)

jaja, streu nur weiter Salz auf meine Wunde


----------



## McDreck (14. Dezember 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass die Pause Wunder bewirkt hat und dass ich seitdem technisch viel besser und koordinierter geworden bin. Das Gehirn brauchte wohl ab und zu eine Abwechselung...


Ich kann Deinen Eindruck, dass mal 2 Wochen Pause oder so, sehr förderlich sein können, bestätigen. Meine Theorie war immer, dass man die Fehler vergisst und es so plötzlich richtiger macht.


----------



## wieman01 (16. Dezember 2020)

Noch ein kurzer Beitrag zum Thema "Wheelie vs. Manual": 

Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert, und grundsätzlich sagen die meisten, dass man erst den Wheelie, dann den Manual lernen sollte. 

Allerdings gibt es auch ein Video von Marc Brodesser, der einleuchtend erklärt, dass man eventuell doch zuerst den Manual lernt und dann den Wheelie, wenn man noch die Wahl hat. 

Grund ist, dass man beim Manual die Bremse eher wenig oder gar nicht zum Modulieren benutzt. Beim Wheelie tut man das zu Beginn sehr ausgiebig, später wird das dann allerdings weniger. 

Leuchtet mir ein. Wenn man den Wheelie allerdings sehr gut kann, dann lässt man die Bremse sowieso nicht mehr schleifen...


----------



## DonArcturus (16. Dezember 2020)

Wenn das Argument dafür nur die Bremse ist, würde ich eher mal die Bremse beherrschen lernen.
Beim Manual tritt man ja nicht in die Pedale. Ich finde, das macht den Manual um einiges schwieriger! Und wenn man ihn erst lernt, warum sollte man beim Manual die Bremse weniger benutzen als beim Wheelie?
Eine Sache kann ich bestätigen: probiert mal, einen Wheelie (also mit Tritt in die Pedale) im stehen zu machen! Für mich ging der Wheelie dadurch leichter 🤷‍♂️


----------



## wieman01 (16. Dezember 2020)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Wenn das Argument dafür nur die Bremse ist, würde ich eher mal die Bremse beherrschen lernen.
> Beim Manual tritt man ja nicht in die Pedale. Ich finde, das macht den Manual um einiges schwieriger! Und wenn man ihn erst lernt, warum sollte man beim Manual die Bremse weniger benutzen als beim Wheelie?
> Eine Sache kann ich bestätigen: probiert mal, einen Wheelie (also mit Tritt in die Pedale) im stehen zu machen! Für mich ging der Wheelie dadurch leichter 🤷‍♂️


Beim Manual kann man halt besser das Gewicht über dem Hinterrad nach vorne und hinten verlagern, weil die Hüfte nicht auf dem Sattel abliegt. Da braucht man die Bremse eigentlich nur noch zum Stoppen oder Abbremsen, aber nicht mehr für das Gleichgewicht.

Ich muss das mal am Wochenende testen. Manual habe ich jetzt länger nicht geübt.


----------



## ylfcm (16. Dezember 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzer Beitrag zum Thema "Wheelie vs. Manual":
> 
> Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert, und grundsätzlich sagen die meisten, dass man erst den Wheelie, dann den Manual lernen sollte.



Ich glaub das passiert automatisch. Wheelie ist unterm Strich einfacher und da sich da auch schneller Erfolgserlebnisse einstellen, werden den die meisten zuerst beherrschen. Abgesehen von bmx (ohne nutzbaren Sattel) wird wohl auch niemand ewig lang _nur _Manual üben.

Wheelie im stehen find ich super. Nenne den *powerwheelie. *Sieht mit Sicherheit aus wie Huf, aber macht Spaß. So kann man auch exzellent mit 8.2 auf der Eisdielenskala aus Kurven rausbeschleunigen oder irgendwelche Anstiege hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (16. Dezember 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Abgesehen von bmx (ohne nutzbaren Sattel) wird wohl auch niemand ewig lang _nur _Manual üben.


doch hier. ohne BMX. Weil mir der Manual auf dem Trail wichtiger ist als der Wheelie. 

Aber bei kaum einer würde ich dir zustimmen


----------



## ylfcm (16. Dezember 2020)

Gut gut. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen   



mad raven schrieb:


> Weil mir der Manual auf dem Trail wichtiger ist als der Wheelie.


Bin ich vollkommen bei dir, aber wahrscheinlich kannst du Wheelie auch ohne gezieltes Üben vergleichsweise gut, oder? Das kommt ja mit der Zeit von alleine, weil man sich damit lange Verbindungswege verkurzweilt oder mit den Kumpels doof rumspielt etc.


----------



## wieman01 (16. Dezember 2020)

Den Power-Wheelie muss ich mir am Wochenende echt mal antun. War mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Aber der klingt schon ganz schön heftig. Ist doch wie der Manual, nur mit Treten, oder?

Die Koordination muss man dann auch erst einmal entwickeln...


----------



## mad raven (17. Dezember 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Gut gut. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen
> 
> 
> Bin ich vollkommen bei dir, aber wahrscheinlich kannst du Wheelie auch ohne gezieltes Üben vergleichsweise gut, oder? Das kommt ja mit der Zeit von alleine, weil man sich damit lange Verbindungswege verkurzweilt oder mit den Kumpels doof rumspielt etc.


Hab ich lange nicht mehr versucht  aber ich erinner mich daran beim Wheelie die selben Probleme gehabt zu haben wie beim Manual: Zu wenig nach hinten zu gehen, dafür zu viel nach oben.


----------



## wieman01 (23. Dezember 2020)

Nochmal ein kleines Update, weil es so schön ist... Ich habe am Sonntag jetzt mal den einhändigen Wheelie ausprobiert. Für alle, die das ebenfalls versuchen möchten: NEHMT NICHT die rechte Hand vom Lenker, sondern die Linke! 

Ich habe für den Fehler bezahlt, indem ich die Bremshand nicht mehr am Lenker hatte und gleich beim ersten Versuch nach hinten umkippte. Glücklicherweise bin ich so auf den Hintern gefallen, dass ich mich nur muskulär verletzt habe (sprich: riesiger blauer Fleck am Hinterteil) und etwas Schmerzen habe. Für Dummheit zahlt man eben. Das hätte auch schlimmer enden können.

Ich lasse jetzt erst einmal die Finger vom Einhändigen. Das ist mir (noch) zu heiß...


----------



## k0p3 (23. Dezember 2020)

Sorry für den 🤣und gute Besserung.


----------



## ron101 (23. Dezember 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> NEHMT NICHT die rechte Hand vom Lenker


Kommt wohl drauf an wo man die Hinterbremse montiert hat.
Daher nehmen die Briten meistens die rechte Hand vom Lenker ;-)


----------



## ylfcm (23. Dezember 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> NEHMT NICHT die rechte Hand vom Lenker, sondern die Linke!


hahah. perfekt! Immerhin wirste darüber noch in vielen Jahren schmunzeln können. Gute Besserung ans Hinterteil


----------



## wieman01 (23. Dezember 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> hahah. perfekt! Immerhin wirste darüber noch in vielen Jahren schmunzeln können. Gute Besserung ans Hinterteil


Danke dir! Ja, eine Story, die auch die Kinder nicht vergessen werden. Haben ihren Vater noch nie so bleich gesehen, wie die ersten Momente nach dem Sturz. 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (27. Dezember 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleines Update, weil es so schön ist... Ich habe am Sonntag jetzt mal den einhändigen Wheelie ausprobiert. Für alle, die das ebenfalls versuchen möchten: NEHMT NICHT die rechte Hand vom Lenker, sondern die Linke!
> 
> Ich habe für den Fehler bezahlt, indem ich die Bremshand nicht mehr am Lenker hatte und gleich beim ersten Versuch nach hinten umkippte. Glücklicherweise bin ich so auf den Hintern gefallen, dass ich mich nur muskulär verletzt habe (sprich: riesiger blauer Fleck am Hinterteil) und etwas Schmerzen habe. Für Dummheit zahlt man eben. Das hätte auch schlimmer enden können.
> 
> Ich lasse jetzt erst einmal die Finger vom Einhändigen. Das ist mir (noch) zu heiß...


Sag mal hast Du einen Bruder?


----------



## wieman01 (31. Dezember 2020)

Mal Frage an alle hier: Was ist der wichtigste Hinweis, wenn man Kurven im Wheelie fahren möchte? 

Ich würde sagen, dass man die Kurve automatisch fährt, wenn man in die gewünschte Richtung schaut. Dazu eine leichte, aber kontrollierte Neigung in die gleiche Richtung. 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Dezember 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> doch hier. ohne BMX. Weil mir der Manual auf dem Trail wichtiger ist als der Wheelie.
> 
> Aber bei kaum einer würde ich dir zustimmen


Ich auch. Und nen wheelie kann ich gar nicht. Manual war reizvoller. 
und ohne es überhaupt zu wollen hab ich bei manual lernen noch den Bunny Hop gelernt.


----------



## Rabbii (2. Januar 2021)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Mal Frage an alle hier: Was ist der wichtigste Hinweis, wenn man Kurven im Wheelie fahren möchte?



Köper bisschen richtung Kurvenausseinseite, Rad mehr richtung Kurve. Arme nicht ganz gestreckt
So klappts bei mir zumindest recht gut


----------



## scratch_a (2. Januar 2021)

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich mehr als 10m gerade aus fahren könnte 
Aber immerhin schaffe ich es inzwischen schon etwas länger im Gleichgewicht zu bleiben


----------



## k0p3 (2. Januar 2021)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Köper bisschen richtung Kurvenausseinseite, Rad mehr richtung Kurve. Arme nicht ganz gestreckt
> So klappts bei mir zumindest recht gut



Das klappt wirklich?
Ich mache es genau umgekehrt. 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieman01 (2. Januar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Das klappt wirklich?
> Ich mache es genau umgekehrt. 😄


Stimmt, jetzt, wo du es sagst... Ich mache das auch genau anders herum. Aber ich muss das mal so probieren, vielleicht klappt es besser.


----------



## Rabbii (6. Januar 2021)

Jetzt moment.. jetzt bin ich verwirrt  muss tatsächlich später mal Testen xD
glaube aber schon, weil mir das Rad wenn dann zur Kurveninnenseite wegkippt, so hab ich mehr Kontrolle.


----------



## wieman01 (6. Januar 2021)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Jetzt moment.. jetzt bin ich verwirrt  muss tatsächlich später mal Testen xD
> glaube aber schon, weil mir das Rad wenn dann zur Kurveninnenseite wegkippt, so hab ich mehr Kontrolle.


Ich wollte es ja auch testen, aber bei uns liegt (tatsächlich!) Schnee... 😭 Da brauche ich keine Hüfte oder Oberkörper, um wegzukippen.


----------



## ylfcm (6. Januar 2021)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es ja auch testen, aber bei uns liegt (tatsächlich!) Schnee... 😭


Da fällt man doch schön weich! 
Hier hat die weiße Pracht nur wenige Tage angehalten und jetzt ist wieder extrem Schlammschlacht angesagt. Immerhin sind nur ganz wenige wahnsinnig genug für die Rutscherei, also hat man seine Ruhe


----------



## aka (7. Januar 2021)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Köper bisschen richtung Kurvenausseinseite, Rad mehr richtung Kurve. Arme nicht ganz gestreckt
> So klappts bei mir zumindest recht gut


Genau so. "Hueftknick", der Oberkoerper lehnt sich leicht nach aussen bzw. unterkoerper neigt sich nach innen, wie das Rad leicht schraeg zur Kurvenmitte.


----------



## bonzoo (10. Januar 2021)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es ja auch testen, aber bei uns liegt (tatsächlich!) Schnee... 😭 Da brauche ich keine Hüfte oder Oberkörper, um wegzukippen.



In Einsiedeln hat's auch gut runtergeschneit  Vor den Schulhäusern ist aber meistens super geräumt. Vor dem Training den Boden checken, ob's irgendwo überfrorene Stellen hat und dann kann's schon losgehen 

Ich bin mir übrigens auch ziemlich sicher, dass man eine Haltung, wie von @aka beschrieben einnehmen muss, damit den Wheelie gut um die Kurve bekommt.


----------



## Harry. (28. Januar 2021)

Harry. schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Punkte auf die Du achten kannst (wenn das mit dem Bremsfinger klappt).
> Gute Speichenspannung, kein Nabenspiel, kein Spiel in der (verstellbaren?) Sattelstütze, mit deinem Hardtail ist es leichter als mit einem Fully, Sattel nicht zu schwammig, Hose haftet gut (ist nicht zu rutschig auf Sattel), gute Verbindung zu den Pedalen (5Tens und ordentliche Pins), Griffe sind griffig, Hinterradbremse ist gut eingebremst, gut dosierbar und wird mit nur einem Finger betätigt, Hinterradreifen gut aufgepumpt, Sattel ist in Höhe und Neigung so eingestellt dass du dich nicht zu sehr festkrallen musst, ...


Weil ich gerade ein passendes Schlüsselerlebnis hatte, möchte ich noch mal auf obige Punkte hinweisen!
Versucht alles Spiel in Lagern, Sattelstütze, Pedale, Kontaktstellen, usw. zu vermeiden! Auch der Untergrund sollte eben, glatt und gleichmäßig sein (bzw. leicht bergauf). Windstille ist ebenso von Vorteil. Wenn man beim anfänglichen üben auch noch "Unregelmäßigkeiten" ausgleichen muss, dann ist der Erfolg wesentlich schwieriger zu erreichen! Ist man sicherer und kann den Wheelie, dann lassen sich viele Sachen kompensieren. Aber zum Lernen können diese Sachen zum Frust führen.


----------



## wieman01 (28. Januar 2021)

Harry. schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade ein passendes Schlüsselerlebnis hatte, möchte ich noch mal auf obige Punkte hinweisen!
> Versucht alles Spiel in Lagern, Sattelstütze, Pedale, Kontaktstellen, usw. zu vermeiden! Auch der Untergrund sollte eben, glatt und gleichmäßig sein (bzw. leicht bergauf). Windstille ist ebenso von Vorteil. Wenn man beim anfänglichen üben auch noch "Unregelmäßigkeiten" ausgleichen muss, dann ist der Erfolg wesentlich schwieriger zu erreichen! Ist man sicherer und kann den Wheelie, dann lassen sich viele Sachen kompensieren. Aber zum Lernen können diese Sachen zum Frust führen.


Super! Und was hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, ist, dass man den Reifendruck reduzieren kann, um Stabilität zu gewinnen. Hilft ungemein.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Januar 2021)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Und was hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, ist, dass man den *Reifendruck reduzieren* kann, um Stabilität zu gewinnen.





k0p3 schrieb:


> Meine Tipps:
> 
> …
> *Niedrigerer Luftdruck*
> …





ron101 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es mit *viel Reifendruck* viel besser.



Ich bin bei @ron101 

Mit einem »zu Tode gepumpten« Reifen, kann ich immer noch am Hinterrad fahren – mit (sehr) niedrigen Reifendruck nicht mehr.

Bei viel Reifendruck fühlen sich Korrekturen direkter an (eventuell nervös) – für mich aber beherrschbar.
Bei (zu) niedrigem Reifendruck knickt mir der Reifen weg, was ich nicht wirklich korrigieren kann. Je weiter sich mein Schwerpunkt zur Seite verlagert, desto mehr knickt der Reifen …

Daher mein Tipp:

Luftdruck um 0,5 Bar erhöhen
Luftdruck um 0,5 Bar verringern
Beides vom Normaldruck ausgehend und schaun was sich besser anfühlt.


----------



## Granny (27. März 2021)

Hi. Ich wollt mal einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben und allen Mut machen, die auch am Wheelie üben sind.

Nachdem ich es einen Monat auf "eigene Faust" probiert habe (mit all den Internetvideos und den üblichen Tipps), wollte ich schon frustriert hinschmeißen, da ich keine wirklichen Fortschritte gemacht habe und das Vorderrad nach zwei Pedalumdrehungen ständig wieder runtergekommen ist.

Ich habe dann den Online-Kurs von Ryan Leech gemacht, und der war wirklich jeden Euro wert. Das Ding ist, dass der Wheelie schon echt komplex ist und man tausend Dinge beachten muss. Das lernt man nur, wenn man nach und nach immer mehr Komplexität hinzufügt, als gleich am Anfang versucht, alles richtig zu machen.

Meine Tipps für Anfänger:

- Angst vorm nach hinten Fallen verlieren. Das ging bei mir ziemlich schnell. Immer mal kontrolliert nach hinten absteigen und sonst die HR-Bremse als Rettungsanker nehmen.

- Das Treten muss automatisch funktionieren, da darf man nicht drüber nachdenken! Der Kurs von Ryan Leech beginnt deshalb auch damit, dass man erst eine halbe Pedalumdrehung machen, dann zwei halbe, dann drei, und dann wieder bei einer beginnen. Auf Höhe des Vorderrades kommt es dabei gar nicht an. Ziel ist nur, ins Unterbewusstsein zu übernehmen, dass man immer weitertreten muss, egal was sonst passiert.

- Das initiale Hochziehen in den Wheelie muss perfekt laufen, also volle Konzentration darauf! Wenn man das versemmelt, "rettet" man den Wheelie nicht mehr (zumindest nicht als Anfänger; jetzt mit mehr Übung fange ich auch schlecht hochgezogene Wheelies manchmal noch ein). Deshalb: Tief über den Lenker beugen (dürfte klar sein), dann nach hinten lehnen, aber nicht am Lenker ziehen, sondern das Vorderrad über den Pedaltritt nach oben bringen!

- Arme gestreckt! Hört nicht auf irgendwelche Tipps, dass man die Arme anwinkeln soll. Als Anfänger sind die gestrecken Arme absolut essentiell. Nur so kann man sich auf die Float-Zone konzentrieren und verliert nicht zuviel die Balance zur Seite.

-. Geschwindigkeit bringt Stabilität. Langsame Wheelies sind deutlich schwerer, da man viel mehr zur Seite ausgleichen muss. Ich hab zwar nie auf den Tacho geschaut, aber ich schätz ich fahr immer so 10km/h. Jedenfalls deutlich schneller als Schritttempo.

- Entspannt nach hinten "setzen". Wenn das Vorderrad runterkommt, einfach mehr nach hinten lehnen ind die Float-Zone. Rücken und Kopf gerade. Fühlt sich in etwas so an, als wenn man aufrecht in einem Stuhl sitzt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein paar Anregungen geben. Ich schaff bei guten Bedingungen mittlerweile ca. 50 Meter. Sind zwar auch noch viele schlechte Versuche dabei, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Durchbruch zumindest geschafft ist.

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (27. März 2021)

Granny schrieb:


> Deshalb: Tief über den Lenker beugen (dürfte klar sein), dann nach hinten lehnen, aber nicht am Lenker ziehen, sondern das Vorderrad über den Pedaltritt nach oben bringen!



Ich erinnere mich, dass in dem Kurs irgendwann das Timing dazu erwähnt wurde: Erst lehnen und dann in das aufsteigende VR "hinein" treten.  
Ich habe nie viel Wheelie geübt, aber damit bin ich häufiger mal hinten abgestiegen.


----------



## Basti138 (27. März 2021)

> und dann in das aufsteigende VR "hinein" treten


Ich tret immer ins Vorderrad, wenn ichs nicht geschafft hab.


----------



## Mimsey (27. März 2021)

Werde ich gesteinigt, wenn ich sage, dass der One Handed wheelie einfacher ist? zumindest wenn es geradeaus geht und keine Kurven ins Spiel kommen


----------



## k0p3 (27. März 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Werde ich gesteinigt, wenn ich sage, dass der One Handed wheelie einfacher ist? zumindest wenn es geradeaus geht und keine Kurven ins Spiel kommen



Rechte oder linke Hand vom Lenker?


----------



## Mimsey (27. März 2021)

Linke, rechts ist mir zu gefährlich, weil der Finger sollte an der Bremse hinten bleiben


----------



## DonArcturus (28. März 2021)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, außer, wenn man die Hand in die Mitte des Lenkers setzt.
Aber ich bin auf Erklärungen gespannt 🙂


----------



## Waits (28. März 2021)

Ich glaube, ...habe etwas zu lange geübt.


----------



## Mimsey (29. März 2021)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, außer, wenn man die Hand in die Mitte des Lenkers setzt.
> Aber ich bin auf Erklärungen gespannt 🙂


Die einfache Variante ist es, mit beiden Händen am Lenker in den wheelie, dann die linke Hand lässig zur hüfte hängen lassen während man den Lenker nach rechts einschlägt, also ist das Lenkerende so auf höhe mitte Oberrohr. Da hält man sich dann entspannt fest während man weiter nach hinten gelehnt bleibt.
Mit einer Hand hochziehen klappt tatsächlich genau so wie beim normalen Wheelie, erst gerade bleiben und dann aber eben den Einschlag nach rechts. 
Ich nötige meine Freundin morgen mal zum Filmen.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (10. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## espanolito255 (7. Mai 2021)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


>


Die Kulisse ist aber auch sch&%*( zum Wheelie lernen...


----------



## hagelus (14. Mai 2021)

Hey,
ich übe jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr den Wheelie und ab und an klappt er auch schon ganz gut.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass ich es Bergab um einiges besser hinbekomme wie bergauf.

Ich habe eigentlich von Anfang an auf einer geraden geübt oder wenn es leicht bergauf geht. Mir ist aber immer wieder aufgefallen das es für mich bergab leichter geht.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich es ein paar mal hintereinander für ca. 30m hingekriegt aber halt nur bergab.
Wenn ich es in einer leichten Steigung versuche kippe ich viel schneller zur Seite bzw. muss viel mehr zur Seite ausgleichen.

Liegt das vllt. an der Geschwindigkeit weil ich bergab schneller bin wie bergauf?

Meistens wird ja geraten den Wheelie bergauf zu üben...

Soll ich weiterhin es bei einer Steigung probieren oder würdet ihr es in meinem Fall bei Gefälle üben um vllt. schneller Fortschritte zu machen?


----------



## StelioKontos (14. Mai 2021)

hagelus schrieb:


> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass ich es Bergab um einiges besser hinbekomme wie bergauf.


Geht mir genau so, liegt daran dass ich meistens leicht hinter dem Kippunkt bin und daher viel bremsen muss -> Bergauf langsamer und anstrengender.


hagelus schrieb:


> Liegt das vllt. an der Geschwindigkeit weil ich bergab schneller bin wie bergauf?


Ja, desto schneller du bist, umso einfacher ist es die Bremse zu dosieren und das seitliche wegkippen auszugleichen.


hagelus schrieb:


> Meistens wird ja geraten den Wheelie bergauf zu üben...


Verstehe ich auch nicht warum das immer empfohlen wird, ich finde es auch auf der Ebene oder bei leichtem Gefälle einfacher.


hagelus schrieb:


> Soll ich weiterhin es bei einer Steigung probieren oder würdet ihr es in meinem Fall bei Gefälle üben um vllt. schneller Fortschritte zu machen?


Sowohl als auch, das Gefälle musst du ja auch irgendwie wieder hoch kommen, kannst ja auch dabei Wheelies üben. Bisschen Abwechslung beim Untergrund schadet beim Üben nicht.


----------



## hagelus (14. Mai 2021)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so, liegt daran dass ich meistens leicht hinter dem Kippunkt bin und daher viel bremsen muss -> Bergauf langsamer und anstrengender.
> 
> Ja, desto schneller du bist, umso einfacher ist es die Bremse zu dosieren und das seitliche wegkippen auszugleichen.
> 
> ...


Ja. Auf der Stecke auf der ich übe ist ganz leichtes Gefälle. Ich übe den Wheelie also berghoch und bergab abwechselnd.

Ich mache einfach mal so weiter.. Mal sehen ob ich es diesen Sommer noch anständig hinkriege


----------



## fexbru (14. Mai 2021)

hagelus schrieb:


> 30m


Ich hab das beim Überfliegen als 30 Minuten interpretiert und dachte mir, was will der denn da noch verbessern 
In der Zwischenzeit ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass es natürlich 30 Meter sind.


----------

